# Mirroring multiple FTP website mirrors together up upload to each of them at once.



## Timssims (Mar 14, 2011)

Wasn't quite sure of where to put this.

Is there any sort of program out there that makes mirroring easy? To upload your files to one ftp location and have it automatically start on the next sequentially, or simultaneously?



Thanks very much.



-Tim.

BTW, using Windows to work on the webpage, open to any program for uploads.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend that you use Filezilla for this. Filezilla has an option that allows you to connect to multiple sites at once. See if this works for you.

Cheers!


----------

